# Walleye Hair Spinners



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Made up a few of these in hopes of catching walleye casting from shore. Guy on another forum has been catching zander over in Germany on some big horsehead jigs with big spinners and buck tail ties. He got me inspired..... but i still need to find some big horsehead/roadrunner jigs to get a little closer to what he is doing. Going to try and get out later this week and give them a trial run. Was going to get out tonight........ ended up on the verge of a food coma after making and freezing Christmas cookies with the kids.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> Made up a few of these in hopes of catching walleye casting from shore. Guy on another forum has been catching zander over in Germany on some big horsehead jigs with big spinners and buck tail ties. He got me inspired..... but i still need to find some big horsehead/roadrunner jigs to get a little closer to what he is doing. Going to try and get out later this week and give them a trial run. Was going to get out tonight........ ended up on the verge of a food coma after making and freezing Christmas cookies with the kids.
> 
> View attachment 224727


they look good.
I will not worie about the weight,only if you like to use biger hook.
you can ad slip sinker or second jig 24" or 34" ahead.
lighter jig make beter action,do not drop like rock,it swims.
I think the swimming action is trigger for fish.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Those sure look great. Sure look interesting. 2 questions, is the wire holding the spinner held in place by the thread wrap,,,, and,,,, the eye balls look like the 3D eyes. What did you do to hold them in place other then there sticky backing? I make up a few jigs and us those 3D eyes and if I didn't clear coat over them the first or second fish would be knocking them off. As I said, those sure are interesting looking and if you can't catch a saugeye or walleye on them you better take up golf.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I gave them a couple tries but never did land a walleye with one. Did get a few hits, just no solid hook-ups.

Skippy - I just used the clip on style spinners, and cut off the clip part. That straight part where the 'clip' should be I made a tight 180° bend in it so i could wrap it with thread against the hook shank and it not spin around the shank. A light coat of nail polish on the thread while i wrapped holds it all together very well. As for the eyes, i just used some gel super glue and clamped them down. Seemed like they might hold up...... but still haven't put them through enough work yet to know for sure.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Attica,, A quick look in the new, 2017 Netcraft catalog top of page 56 has some molds that just mite work. A few small touches with a Dremel tool should let the wire for the spinner hang out of the mold. I sure like the idea and most likely will order in the 2 smaller molds and check them out. It sure wouldn't be high production jig making but then again I can only fish 1 or 2 jigs at a time.
Oh yea,, thanks for the info on what you did.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Skippy said:


> Attica,, A quick look in the new, 2017 Netcraft catalog top of page 56 has some molds that just mite work. A few small touches with a Dremel tool should let the wire for the spinner hang out of the mold. I sure like the idea and most likely will order in the 2 smaller molds and check them out. It sure wouldn't be high production jig making but then again I can only fish 1 or 2 jigs at a time.
> Oh yea,, thanks for the info on what you did.


let the wire stick above the eye,bend that to hook point and it is weedles.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Attica, those are nice, well done! I've always tinkered with jigs by adding spinners, blades and whatnot. Also been thinking about getting a setup to do lead pours for sinkers and jigs, now I might have to do it, lol.

E...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> Made up a few of these in hopes of catching walleye casting from shore. Guy on another forum has been catching zander over in Germany on some big horsehead jigs with big spinners and buck tail ties. He got me inspired..... but i still need to find some big horsehead/roadrunner jigs to get a little closer to what he is doing. Going to try and get out later this week and give them a trial run. Was going to get out tonight........ ended up on the verge of a food coma after making and freezing Christmas cookies with the kids.
> 
> View attachment 224727


Bigger jigs at fisherman's headquarters


----------

